

Ask HN:  What type of headphones do you use at work? - olegious

Tired of my in-ear things, looking for a pair of headphones for under $150.  Any advice?
======
sr3d
I had a pair of Sennheiser HD570. I bought this back about 7 years ago and
they still sound amazingly good. List price at the time was about $150, but I
got it off Ebay for around $80.

My friend had a pair of Bose (the collapsible $150 one) that has noise-
canceling, but sound-wise my Sennheiser headphone beats that Bose stuff out of
the water.

I'd recommend any mid/high-end Sennheiser headphones. They are totally worth
the money. Especially when you like listening to music with lots of layers and
bass. You'll feel the difference right away.

Good hunting!

------
stonemetal
I use a pair of skull candy titans at work(they are ear buds, but some of the
best I have tried.) They do a good job of passive noise cancellation and have
inline volume controls.

The nook ear buds are also really good(they come with 5 different size covers
if the reason you don't like your current ear buds is fit.)

At home I use skull candy Hesh headphones which I rather like, but I wouldn't
bring them to work as they are a bit garish.

------
mark-r
Grados are old-school ugly, but they sound fantastic and don't completely
block out the world. I have the SR60.

------
shortlived
I use a pair of Sennheiser HD201 headphones at work. They are unbeatable for
$20. My ears do get a bit sore after 6 hours, but it's a good excuse to take a
break.

------
nyellin
I have bought headphones from Deal Extreme. Everything you buy will be a rip-
off, but prices are very cheep and shipping is free (from Hong Kong).

------
niketdesai
Sony MDR 7506s

Truly awesome headphones IMO. If you have a bit of time, you can probably
catch a deal on them.

